# Break action wheel gun, leaf spring instead of trigger guard



## cosmic75925 (Mar 20, 2016)

Is there a resource for loading pics? Anyway, the number on the butt is 96259, I can't tell if the barrel was cut off or if it is dovetailed. Apparently, it had an auto extractor. Has a captured firing pin/transfer bar, pinned grips, even though the grips are gone. I have pics, but the paper clip and image insert won't do any thing but put the picture covering the buttons to load. thanks. the leaf spring runs fro the pivot to the trigger, if it helps, until I can get the pics up.


----------



## AZdave (Oct 23, 2015)

Using a web browser click the "Go to advance" instead of "Post quick reply" and select the paper clip icon (2nd from last 1st row).
This is just one way, there are a few more, I'd guess.

Attaching a picture is kind a obvious once you use the advance reply.

A picture is worth a 1000 words...


----------

